# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الكهربائية >  بعض المواقع العربيه للالكترونيات

## أميرة قوس النصر

السلام عليكم
 حيبت اشارك للافادة


http://www.arabelect.net/

http://www.angelfire.com/empire/aboeid/

http://www.nowah.net/

http://arabtronics.com/index.html

http://www.interq.or.jp/japan/se-inoue/e_eagle.htm

http://www.kitsusa.us/store/

http://www.geocities.com/musta25252/primera.htm

http://www.electvillage.com/

http://www.geocities.com/musta25252/sadikah.htm

http://www.nooraelectronics.com/

http://www.arabicshield.com/cgi-bin/gtchat/chat.pl

----------


## العالي عالي

مشكورة يا مها على المواقع المهمة والمفيدة 

تقبلي مروري

----------


## الاء

مرررسي حبيبتي على المعلومات

----------


## زهره التوليب

يسلموا مها...

----------


## redtiger

thanks

----------


## E.NOSA

:SnipeR (24):  :SnipeR (24):  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## دبدوب

مقصرررررررررررررررررررت

----------


## eng.reem

[align=center]*thnx 4 youuu*
 :152003:  :Eh S(7): [/align]

----------


## اسوره

شكرا يا حلوه ع المواقع عنجد 
يسلمووووووووووووو :15 9 14[1]:

----------


## وسام المصري

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------

